# Increased discharge at 35 weeks does it mean anything!?



## Leese

Just as title says really I've noticed I'm getting more discharge than normal the last few days, is this a sign of anything (like labour soon etc?!) I don't think it's an infection or anything it's normal colour etc x


----------



## Lola90

I've had the exact same thing. Not a funny colour/smell just more of it. Not sure if it means labour soon though :shrug: Hope so lol! x


----------



## SJDsMommy

Could be your mucus plug, it doesn't always come out all at once :) or just normal pregnancy hormones. Kind of hard to tell. Just keep an eye out for more. I've had a couple increases that only seem to last 2-3 days, had alot of discharge with my son but never lost the plug until I was in labor


----------



## Flutterly

Me too!! Someone said on here the other day that it's a good thing and a sign that everything is starting to get ready! 

Bloody nasty though, when you suddenly feel it on your pants!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Flutterly said:


> Me too!! Someone said on here the other day that it's a good thing and a sign that everything is starting to get ready!
> 
> Bloody nasty though, when you suddenly feel it on your pants!!!



LOL I agree! TMI but I dont normally wear underwear to bed, I find it worse when you're walking around still in your pjs and feel a glob of it on your leg >.<


----------



## Lozdi

Its normal, as long as the discharge is normal. I have been getting it for a few weeks but its really stepping up now! :happydance:


----------



## Flutterly

SJDsMommy said:


> Flutterly said:
> 
> 
> Me too!! Someone said on here the other day that it's a good thing and a sign that everything is starting to get ready!
> 
> Bloody nasty though, when you suddenly feel it on your pants!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I agree! TMI but I dont normally wear underwear to bed, I find it worse when you're walking around still in your pjs and feel a glob of it on your leg >.<Click to expand...

Hahahaha that made me laugh so much! When I was getting ready this morning and was just in my towel I suddenly felt a glob on my leg! Grim!


----------



## Leese

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one with wet jammies! Lol

X


----------



## SJDsMommy

things we women put up with :haha:


----------



## LarLar

Not long into 35weeks either and i got stringy with mucus the other day and cramps and have been having lots of discharge now too so think maybe it was part of my mucus plug i passed and maybe more to come soon? :) maybe it's the same for you :flow: xx


----------



## Leese

LarLar said:


> Not long into 35weeks either and i got stringy with mucus the other day and cramps and have been having lots of discharge now too so think maybe it was part of my mucus plug i passed and maybe more to come soon? :) maybe it's the same for you :flow: xx

Hope so!! 

We are both due boys on the same date! Lol I wonder who will go first! Lol xx


----------



## LarLar

Leese said:


> LarLar said:
> 
> 
> Not long into 35weeks either and i got stringy discharge with mucus the other day and cramps and have been having lots of discharge now too so think maybe it was part of my mucus plug i passed and maybe more to come soon? :) maybe it's the same for you :flow: xx
> 
> Hope so!!
> 
> We are both due boys on the same date! Lol I wonder who will go first! Lol xxClick to expand...

Ohhhh so we are haha! and we're both from Scotland! lol :) quite excited to see who goes first now haha :flow: xx


----------



## Leese

LarLar said:


> Leese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LarLar said:
> 
> 
> Not long into 35weeks either and i got stringy discharge with mucus the other day and cramps and have been having lots of discharge now too so think maybe it was part of my mucus plug i passed and maybe more to come soon? :) maybe it's the same for you :flow: xx
> 
> Hope so!!
> 
> We are both due boys on the same date! Lol I wonder who will go first! Lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh so we are haha! and we're both from Scotland! lol :) quite excited to see who goes first now haha :flow: xxClick to expand...

Oooh I never noticed that!! We're aboot are ye hen!!? Ha ha ha xxx


----------



## LarLar

Leese said:


> LarLar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LarLar said:
> 
> 
> Not long into 35weeks either and i got stringy discharge with mucus the other day and cramps and have been having lots of discharge now too so think maybe it was part of my mucus plug i passed and maybe more to come soon? :) maybe it's the same for you :flow: xx
> 
> Hope so!!
> 
> We are both due boys on the same date! Lol I wonder who will go first! Lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh so we are haha! and we're both from Scotland! lol :) quite excited to see who goes first now haha :flow: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh I never noticed that!! We're aboot are ye hen!!? Ha ha ha xxxClick to expand...

lool the lovely glasgow! what about you? :) :flow: xx


----------



## Leese

LarLar said:


> Leese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LarLar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LarLar said:
> 
> 
> Not long into 35weeks either and i got stringy discharge with mucus the other day and cramps and have been having lots of discharge now too so think maybe it was part of my mucus plug i passed and maybe more to come soon? :) maybe it's the same for you :flow: xx
> 
> Hope so!!
> 
> We are both due boys on the same date! Lol I wonder who will go first! Lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh so we are haha! and we're both from Scotland! lol :) quite excited to see who goes first now haha :flow: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh I never noticed that!! We're aboot are ye hen!!? Ha ha ha xxxClick to expand...
> 
> lool the lovely glasgow! what about you? :) :flow: xxClick to expand...

I'm in salt n sauce land Edinburgh! Lol I'm in Glasgow a fair bit tho (well not recently) but got a few mates there :) plus the shopping is better than here! Xxx


----------



## tashyluv

yes it has definitely increased, I sat on my bed to get dressed yesterday and accidently left a trail tmi Im sorry! My toddler was jumping on the bed at the time and I descretly but quickly changed the sheets!!!!

Its definitely more that usual, that would never happen urghh


----------

